# Movies from Books



## scott_audio (Oct 19, 2009)

One of my favorite recent movies, _ Apollo 13 _ is based on _Lost Moon_ by Jim Lovell - you may be thinking, "Well, of course it was, you nitwit", and that's OK. The point is, I didn't realize there was a book and I now have it added to my list! I love that movie.

I usually think the book is better, with one exception, The Bourne movies exceeded by expectations and I thought were much better than the Robert Ludlum Bourne Series

Anyway, I thoguht it would be fun to have a thread where people could mention their favorite movies and the books they were based on, or books that should be made into a movie! I think it would be a good way for people to discover some new reads, and maybe a good movie they haven't seen yet.

I'd love to see more Koontz books made into movies, especially _Midnight_ (click here to request Kindle version).

Jonathan Kellerman books should be made into movies


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

You might want to check out these related threads:

Books That became Movies that you Hated {or vice versa}
Book or Movie First?


----------



## scott_audio (Oct 19, 2009)

NogDog said:


> You might want to check out these related threads:
> 
> Books That became Movies that you Hated {or vice versa}
> Book or Movie First?


Thanks NogDog! I missed those in my search somehow


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Well, I can't say what my favorites would be as there are so many, but these come to mind:
 



and


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

I do like action books that are made into movies.  Clive Cussler and Robert Ludlum books have been turned into some good movies.  It doesn't hurt that the there's some good eye candy in the movies (anybody see the shirtless Matthew McConaughey in Sahara).  I also thought that Spielberg did a good job translating Schindler's List into a movie.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I loved Sahara, and hope they eventually make more Dirk Pitt movies...

My favorite book turned movie is:


----------



## scott_audio (Oct 19, 2009)

All good movies

I found a link from mid-continental public library in mo. that has a good list, if anyone wants to take a look, shows the movie, year and book the movie was based on - I'm sure there are lots of lists floating around.

Mid-Continental Public Library


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Excellent book & Great Movie!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

scott_audio said:


> Jonathan Kellerman books should be made into movies


From Kellerman's website http://www.jonathankellerman.com, this on movies from his books:

*Have any of your books been made into movies and are there any film projects in the future?
*
_WHEN THE BOUGH BREAKS was adapted for an NBC Movie of the Week and aired in October 1986 to a fabulous response - 28 million viewers, higher ratings than 60 Minutes. The obvious choice would be to adapt another one, right? Wrong. The star of that MOW, Ted Danson, decided to concentrate on big-screen features, so plans to film OVER THE EDGE were dropped. (BLOOD TEST was deemed too dark for adaptation.) Since that time, I've sold several film options and have had some outright sales, but something always comes up that leads to cancellation of production. It's not atypical for Hollywood, where talk is cheap and it's best to count your fingers after shaking hands.

Overall, the perception among the "experts" seems to be that the books are too complex, "intellectual" and "internal" (lots of thought process as opposed to action-oriented). While it would be fun to have a great director do a first-rate production of one of my novels, I'm possessive of Delaware, Sturgis, et al and don't want to see them distorted or diminished._

I'd also love to see them made into movies...

Betsy


----------



## scott_audio (Oct 19, 2009)

I'd think it a challenge for even the best of directors to do any of his books well.  Kellerman does say a lot without really saying it, with the whole emotional transfer thing going on, and in such a way that by the time you finish the book, you feel as though you have known each character for years.  I don't get high points for clarity, but anyone who has read his work knows what I mean -- that would be really difficult, I'd think, to do well on screen.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

One of my favorite movies is _The Thin Man_, based on the book of the same name by Dashiell Hammett. Oddly enough, the publisher hasn't converted it to Kindle yet.  

Mike


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Two of my all time favorite movies are based on Stephen King books. The Green Mile & The Shawshank Redemption which is based on the novella Rita Hayworth and Shawshank Redemption. 


I also loved Pride & Prejudice.


I've watched all of these movies more times than I can remember!


----------



## scott_audio (Oct 19, 2009)

Hi Christine: Those are great books and movies.

I love the novellas from _Different Seasons_, and the movies based on them: _The Body (Stand by Me), Apt Pupil_ and of course _Shawshank Redemption _


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

scott_audio said:


> Hi Christine: Those are great books and movies.
> 
> I love the novellas from _Different Seasons_, and the movies based on them: _The Body (Stand by Me), Apt Pupil_ and of course _Shawshank Redemption _


Hi! Stand By Me is a good one! I also love Misery, Kathy Bates & James Caan were wonderful!


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

One of _the_ great film adaptations of all time was just released on Criterion blu-ray: Howards End (blu-ray)







. Though you can also get it on regular DVD: Howards End (DVD)







. And here's the great E.M. Forster novel: Howards End (novel)









There's a story about "Schindler's List" and Spielberg. Billy Wilder - the great director of classics like "Double Indemnity," "Sunset Boulevard," and "Some Like It Hot" wanted to direct it. Wilder's parents died in Auschwitz and for the rest of his life he had a hard time dealing with Nazis. In his own movies, like "Stalag 17," he always showed them as bumbling idiots. He turned down an offer to direct "Cabaret" because it was too painful. Finally he decided that it was time to take on the issue of the Holocaust head on after reading the book "Schindler's List." He wanted to direct it. But found that Spielberg already had the rights - and Spielberg refused to surrender them when Wilder asked him.


----------



## MikeD (Nov 5, 2008)

Another very good movie based on a (very good) book is "The Perfect Storm".

IMHO, this is one of those rare combinations where the book and the movie compliment each other very well.


The Perfect Storm - DVD


The Perfect Storm: A True Story of Men Against the Sea by Sebastian Junger (DTB only)


----------



## askenase13 (Mar 1, 2009)

The book "Bid Time Return" was made into the wondeful movie "Somewhere in Time" starring Christopher Reeve (between his first 2 Superman films) and the incredibly beautiful Jane Seymour. The book is available on Kindle as Somewhere in time. http://www.amazon.com/Somewhere-In-Time/dp/B000PY41F6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1257518863&sr=1-1

Frankly, the movie is better than the book. Richard goes back in time to the 1920's to re-find his true love, who he fell in love with first by looking at a photograph. A very slow place, beautiful music, and Seymour is terrific. One of my all time favorites. And the dvd has an excellent documentary on the making of the film.


----------



## scott_audio (Oct 19, 2009)

MikeD said:


> Another very good movie based on a (very good) book is "The Perfect Storm".


I love the movie. I had no idea it was based on a book, thanks. I've requested it to be added to Kindle!


----------



## scott_audio (Oct 19, 2009)

askenase13 said:


> The book "Bid Time Return" was made into the wondeful movie "Somewhere in Time" starring Christopher Reeve (between his first 2 Superman films) and the incredibly beautiful Jane Seymour. The book is available on Kindle as Somewhere in time. http://www.amazon.com/Somewhere-In-Time/dp/B000PY41F6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1257518863&sr=1-1
> 
> Frankly, the movie is better than the book. Richard goes back in time to the 1920's to re-find his true love, who he fell in love with first by looking at a photograph. A very slow place, beautiful music, and Seymour is terrific. One of my all time favorites. And the dvd has an excellent documentary on the making of the film.


I'll check out the movie and try the book! I like anything with time travel, thanks


----------



## MikeD (Nov 5, 2008)

scott_audio said:


> ...I like anything with time travel, thanks


Kind of a threadjack as there is no movie tie-in, but if you like time travel novels, try:


Time Travelers Never Die by Jack McDevitt, one of my favorite Sci-Fi authors. Very recent release and good stuff.


----------



## scott_audio (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks MikeD, I've not read any of his book and they look incredible, I'll certainly check them out, thanks.


----------



## scott_audio (Oct 19, 2009)

cagnes said:


> Hi! Stand By Me is a good one! I also love Misery, Kathy Bates & James Caan were wonderful!


I love Misery! I had to look up the quotes, of course.

Annie Wilkes: Anything else I can get for you while I am in town? How about a tiny tape recorder, or how about a homemade pair of writing slippers?

Paul Sheldon: Annie, what's the matter?

Annie Wilkes: What's the matter? WHAT'S THE MATTER? I will
tell you "what's the matter!" I go out of my way for you! I do everything to try and make you happy. I feed you, I clean you, I dress you, and what thanks do I get? "Oh, you bought the wrong paper, Anne, I can't write on this paper, Anne!" Well, I'll get your stupid paper but you just better start showing me a little appreciation around here, Mr. MAN!
---
Paul Sheldon: You know, I never tasted meatloaf quite like this. What's your secret?

Annie Wilkes: My secret is, I always use fresh tomatoes, never canned. And to give it that extra zip, I mix a little Spam with the ground beef!

Paul Sheldon: Can't get this in a restaurant in New York.

Annie Wilkes: Oh, no.

Doesn't take much to recall all the creepy details. I'll have to add it to my netflix again.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

scott_audio said:


> I love Misery! I had to look up the quotes, of course.
> 
> Annie Wilkes: Anything else I can get for you while I am in town? How about a tiny tape recorder, or how about a homemade pair of writing slippers?
> 
> ...


That's brings back memories, I think I'll have to add it to my netflix queue & watch it again too.


> Mr. MAN!


 lol! Love that line!


----------



## hackeynut (Dec 16, 2008)

I think the Dennis Lehane books have had pretty good ports including Mystic River and Gone Baby Gone.  Shutter Island also looks like a winner....


----------



## scott_audio (Oct 19, 2009)

hackeynut said:


> I think the Dennis Lehane books have had pretty good ports including Mystic River and Gone Baby Gone. Shutter Island also looks like a winner....


I've not read the books or seen the movies - I'll check them out, thanks


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

As some members were mentioning in other threads (as well as volunteering to be extras), these books would make great movies:









and

http://www.amazon.com/Ark-Novel-Boyd-Morrison/dp/1439181799/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&tag=kbpst-20&qid=1258059222&sr=8-2

N


----------



## Daisysmama (Nov 12, 2008)

Patricia Cornwell was on GMA this morning and it sounded like it might be in the works to do a "Scarpetta" movie in the near future.  She skirted around the possibility of Angelina Jolie playing Scarpetta--kind of like they were in negotiations with her...  

They were promoing The Scarpetta Factor (hasn't this been out for a while?) and she mentioned that she is currently working on the next Scarpetta book.


----------



## JosephGats (Nov 12, 2009)

I actually found a book thats based on a movie that I enjoyed throughly.  I saw Jumper and loved it, so naturally, when I got home I IMDBed it and found out who wrote it and searched them.  What I found was a prequail of sorts that was written after the movie.  It was called Jumper: Griffins story and I thought it was fantastic.  Plus when I re watched Jumper, I noticed that the Griffin character was actually in Jumper as were other elements from the story.  I loved that.  I heard they are making a Jumper 2 and hope they will also continue a book series.

Note...  I know that alot of fans of the original Jumper series hated the movie and the story about Griffin but I didn't read those first, didn't even know they existed.  So please don't flame me for enjoying it.

==
Joseph Gats' new short story THE LAST DAY is now available for digital download on the Kindle.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Joseph--

While we have members who have strong feelings and may reveal them at times,  , flaming is not allowed here.  Our moderators, and most of our members, carry fire extinguishers with us at all times.

I'm not familiar with the the movie OR the book.  Off to IMDB to check the movie out!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Daisysmama said:


> Patricia Cornwell was on GMA this morning and it sounded like it might be in the works to do a "Scarpetta" movie in the near future. She skirted around the possibility of Angelina Jolie playing Scarpetta--kind of like they were in negotiations with her...
> 
> They were promoing The Scarpetta Factor (hasn't this been out for a while?) and she mentioned that she is currently working on the next Scarpetta book.


I thought Cornwell was pretty definite that Jolie was her choice and that they were in talks but it wasn't final yet. Never in my wildest imagination did I think Scarpetta looked like Jolie.

Betsy


----------



## scott_audio (Oct 19, 2009)

Daisysmama said:


> Patricia Cornwell was on GMA this morning and it sounded like it might be in the works to do a "Scarpetta" movie in the near future. She skirted around the possibility of Angelina Jolie playing Scarpetta--kind of like they were in negotiations with her...
> 
> They were promoing The Scarpetta Factor (hasn't this been out for a while?) and she mentioned that she is currently working on the next Scarpetta book.


that would make a good movie... I'm not sure when it was released (The Scarpetta Factor), it hasn't been all that long. I'll keep an eye out for more movie gossip on this one, thanks


----------



## scott_audio (Oct 19, 2009)

JosephGats said:


> ...Jumper: Griffins story and I thought it was fantastic. ... I heard they are making a Jumper 2 and hope they will also continue a book series.


I loved the movie, I didn't realize there were book(s), I'll have to check them out, thanks



JosephGats said:


> Note... I know that alot of fans of the original Jumper series hated the movie and the story about Griffin but I didn't read those first, didn't even know they existed. So please don't flame me for enjoying it.


what series are you referring to, I couldn't find them?


----------



## scott_audio (Oct 19, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> ...moderators, and most of our members, carry fire extinguishers with us at all times....


that reminds me 

the book


the movie


just in case


----------



## JosephGats (Nov 12, 2009)

scott_audio said:


> what series are you referring to, I couldn't find them?


Before Jumper was a movie, it was a novel by Steven Gould. From what I understand, it was a completely different story from the movie. No body was chasing the Jumpers, and actually there may of only been one. Alot of funs of the original don't like how it's been changed. I understand them, once I get to love something I hate it when it gets completely changed but since I didn't know about those novels, Jumper the movie and the follow up novel was the original for me.


----------



## Nathan (Nov 13, 2009)

I liked Neil Gaiman's _Stardust_. The film version altered the story line a bit, but as Gaiman was on set during the script changes and filming, he gave good direction. The film can be enjoyed in its own way. One of the few times I have seen that accomplished.

Worst- I still remember how they butchered the last remake of _The Count of Monte Cristo_. Everyone involved in that production should be taken out and beaten!


----------



## scott_audio (Oct 19, 2009)

JosephGats said:


> Before Jumper was a movie, it was a novel by Steven Gould. From what I understand, it was a completely different story from the movie. No body was chasing the Jumpers, and actually there may of only been one. Alot of funs of the original don't like how it's been changed. I understand them, once I get to love something I hate it when it gets completely changed but since I didn't know about those novels, Jumper the movie and the follow up novel was the original for me.


Ahh, OK, I see now... _Jumper: Griffin's Story_ was written to be consistent with the movie, and Gould's novels _Jumper_ and _Reflex_ are the books the movie was based on.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

You know which movie I wish was book but unfortunately isnt?  Eve's Bayou.  Kasi Lemmons did a phenomenal job on that movies script.

Right now I am reading Designing Dexter which is the book series the Showtime series Dexter is based on.  I read all of the Sookie Stackhouse series earlier.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

jmiked said:


> One of my favorite movies is _The Thin Man_, based on the book of the same name by Dashiell Hammett. Oddly enough, the publisher hasn't converted it to Kindle yet.
> 
> Mike


I love the Thin Man Too. Actually, I think the first three Thin Man movies are great.

Debra


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

hackeynut said:


> I think the Dennis Lehane books have had pretty good ports including Mystic River and Gone Baby Gone. Shutter Island also looks like a winner....


I just finished reading Gone Baby Gone and really liked it. So now I'm going to see the movie, which I probably wouldn't have bothered with if I hadn't read the book.


----------



## Nathan (Nov 13, 2009)

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> I just finished reading Gone Baby Gone and really liked it. So now I'm going to see the movie, which I probably wouldn't have bothered with if I hadn't read the book.


Gone Baby Gone was a film that was so well done, but you feel a little odd recommending to people because of the subject matter. It was a solid film.


----------

